# Recognizing the man (Kevan + T- NO )



## Samer (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wanted to throw a heads up to Kevin for sending me extra thumb screws for my T-NO at no cost. I love my T-NO and you should grab one too!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Nov 7, 2009)

He's sent me wrenches and other little things before, awesome customer service and product


----------



## Samer (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea i agree, very nice person!


----------



## Harry (Nov 9, 2009)

Good to hear man, that's awesome!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 19, 2009)

kevin is the freaking man. i'm not sure if anyone is aware that he created a modification for the double edge circuit as well.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2009)

Kevan is indeed a great guy. I've unfortunately only made it out to his place once, but it was a blast.


----------



## dpm (Dec 19, 2009)

Kevan is going to get really shitty with being called Kevin all the time


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2009)

Speaking of Kevan...does anybody know what happend to him? He used to post here alot...


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2009)

dpm said:


> Kevan is going to get really shitty with being called Kevin all the time



Gives him something to bitch about


----------



## Chris (Dec 23, 2009)

Kevan's a giant dickbag if you ask me.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 24, 2009)

I need to get a Tremol-no really bad. None of the stores around here carry them... Odd seeing as I live in Columbus, where Kevan is from.


----------

